# Anyone Been Having Trouble With The IHA



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Hey everyone! Just curious if anyone else has been having problems getting their hedgehogs registered with the IHA? I tried to register my hedgies with them over a month ago and havent heard anything back and it seemed like the page wasnt working right. Is there any specific person I could call or email? Thanks for your help!! :twisted: *


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This has been a common complaint for years.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I registered Little Foot probably 2 or so months ago and still haven't heard anything. I'm not sure what to do either.


----------



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Is there anyone to contact directly about it? Its just frustrating I paid for a membership so I could use the service....*


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

contact Standing Bear: [email protected]

maybe i should register my boys...


----------



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*I tried to contact the woman in charge of registration and the email isn't even active lol I emailed standing bear so we'll see if I can get a response. Thanx everyone! All of this registering, and licensing is getting to be a headache. What happened to the human element? I still cant even find a list of requirements for the USDA on their site... Could anyone give me the simplified steps so I can at least prepare in the mean time..*


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

kyddvicous13 said:


> *I tried to contact the woman in charge of registration and the email isn't even active lol I emailed standing bear so we'll see if I can get a response. Thanx everyone! All of this registering, and licensing is getting to be a headache. What happened to the human element? I still cant even find a list of requirements for the USDA on their site... Could anyone give me the simplified steps so I can at least prepare in the mean time..*


he's usually prompt to respond. let us know.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there a lot of people on here that register there hedgehogs with the IHA? Is it recommended that you do? I don't have my hedgie registered but am defiantly interested to hear if others do and why  If there is good reasons to do so and its recommended I really need to register mine.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

SB's list: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/hedgehog_help/

it's a bit quiet, but sometimes there's some useful info.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is Jeanne that does the registering but never hearing back is a common complaint.

The ridiculous thing is, registration became FREE not long after I started breeding which was in May 2004. According to the IHA site, there is still a registration fee. :roll: 

The USDA and the IHA are totally unrelated so to be USDA licensed you have to contact the USDA. 

I used to think registering was very important and encouraged everyone to register regardless of where their hedgie came from. It's especially important for breeders to keep track of lineages, WHS and genetic or familial diseases. I still think it's important but given the difficulty pet owners and breeders are experiencing trying to register I see why so many people have given up.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> SB's list: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/hedgehogwelfare/
> 
> it's a bit quiet, but sometimes there's some useful info.


Hedgehog Welfare is not SB's list. In fact, I'm not sure if he is even a member and I can't recall ever seeing him post on there. Welfare is a very active list with lots of helpful information.

Hedgehog Help is SB's list and yes, it is very quiet.


----------



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*I know the USDA isnt affiliated I was just stating what a hassle finding info from them is as well lol. Hopefully the IHA gets back to me they already took my money so theres no turning back now. Nancy is there somewhere that gives the steps needed to acquire your USDA in plain english? Thanx again for your input everyone*


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > SB's list: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/hedgehogwelfare/
> ...


ohh, i am sorry, i copied the wrong url. here it is: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/hedgehog_help/


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

kyddvicous13 said:


> *I know the USDA isnt affiliated I was just stating what a hassle finding info from them is as well lol. Hopefully the IHA gets back to me they already took my money so theres no turning back now. Nancy is there somewhere that gives the steps needed to acquire your USDA in plain english? Thanx again for your input everyone*


Ah, okay I understand. Yeah, I can imagine it's a hassle all round.

I hope you hear from the IHA soon. 
I live in Canada so I really don't know much about the USDA. Maybe Deneen (Hedgiepets) can give some advice.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> In fact, I'm not sure if he is even a member and I can't recall ever seeing him post on there.


cliquishness is very annoying.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

kyddvicous13 said:


> *I know the USDA isnt affiliated I was just stating what a hassle finding info from them is as well lol. Hopefully the IHA gets back to me they already took my money so theres no turning back now. Nancy is there somewhere that gives the steps needed to acquire your USDA in plain english? Thanx again for your input everyone*


You should talk to some of the USDA lic. breeders in the Florida area...Helen of sunshine quills,Selena of Hurricane and Shelly of beachbums come to mind.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

LarryT said:


> You should talk to some of the USDA lic. breeders in the Florida area...Helen of sunshine quills,Selena of Hurricane and Shelly of beachbums come to mind.


Larry, that is a great idea. Each inspector with the USDA expects/requires different things.

The basic stuff you need is the food needs to be in a closed container. If you use shavings of any kind also need to be in a closed container. The room needs to be kept clean and ventilated.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Jeanne's contact information from the breeder's list:

We Are PickyHedgies
Jeanne Robtoy
Colorado Springs, CO
719-465-2584 or 719-640-2448
Denotes USDA Licensed Breeders USDA License # 84-A-0178

[email protected] 
www.pickyhedgies.com


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

One of the reasons for the database/registering is to keep up with demographics, though they will never be 100% accurate representing hedgie populations considering that so many are from pet stores and backyard breeders.

Good luck registering. :lol: I don't blame the people who have given up after never getting a response.


----------



## kyddvicous13 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Just an update the IHA got back to me today thanx again for everyones help!! Especially you hedgemom*


----------

